# Best forum memories



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 28, 2020)

To keep us all entertained feel free to post your favourite forum stories here. There have been a few already in the Aberdeen trip thread from 2016 but I'm sure there must be many more from all the various trips, H4H days etc.


----------



## Fish (Apr 28, 2020)

Blackmoor 2012, but I don’t like to talk about it 😏


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 28, 2020)

Fish said:



			Blackmoor 2012, but I don’t like to talk about it 😏
		
Click to expand...

I remember a good night in an Eastleigh curry house with you and Paperboy when you came down to play Hayling


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 28, 2020)

That night in fleet before H4H at North Hants was a cracker. PN Wokingham fall asleep pished, waking up spewing in the hedge then proceeding  to eat a kebab early hours in the morning was one of my favourite memories😆


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 28, 2020)

The thread where I introduced many folk to the HNSSP.   [Not certain if I have remembered the Historic Natural Safe Standing Position correctly]
That was fun and resulted in many burst blood vessels.


----------



## Fish (Apr 28, 2020)

drive4show said:



			I remember a good night in an Eastleigh curry house with you and Paperboy when you came down to play Hayling 

Click to expand...

yep, need to get back down there, played it twice but takes a good few rounds I think to tackle it, if at all possible. 

I’ve got so many great memories of pub & curry nights on trips & meets, and many pubs that I’ve propped up on my own for day & night before a meet 🤪

 I’ve had quite a few with Bri (Hobbit), also, but hiding from Kraxx68 down in Kent was funny 😜


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 28, 2020)

Going for a curry with Kraxx, Khamelion and Ade on one of the H4H days. We'd finished the meal when Kraxx decided he needed the boy's room. We hid whilst he was in there. The look on his face when he came out of the boy's room, thinking we'd left him with the bill. Priceless!


----------



## Imurg (Apr 28, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			That night in fleet before H4H at North Hants was a cracker. PN Wokingham fall asleep pished, waking up spewing in the hedge then proceeding  to eat a kebab early hours in the morning was one of my favourite memories😆
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 28, 2020)

Imurg said:



View attachment 30304

Click to expand...

haha, this needs explaining.....

We were in the curry house and it was quite rowdy/loud and me learning to whisper in a helicopter was the loudest obviously 😁😁 Rick thought it would be a good idea to try and shut me up by feeding me a hot vindaloo, it never worked 😂😂


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 28, 2020)

Woodhall Spa; a Smiffy meet when it absolutely threw it down. Smiffy trudging in, unable to light his cigarettes. You had to see it, but it wasn't a happy Smiffy.


----------



## Fish (Apr 28, 2020)

Woburn, yellow ball Comp with Smithy & Rick, but again, we don’t talk about it 😜


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 28, 2020)

Fish said:



			Woburn, yellow ball Comp with Smithy & Rick, but again, we don’t talk about it 😜
		
Click to expand...

Come on Fishy tell the story and make sure it’s accurate 😁


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 28, 2020)

The Ping play your best weekend at Gainsborough. Sunday afternoon, watching Miracle at Medinah with some amazing people. Drinking the bar dry, then stumbling home at about 2am. The alarm at 6am was a bit unwelcome 😂


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 28, 2020)

Revolving dance floor in York. Say no more. 

The only pub crawl in History that didn’t even make it into the City centre. There are a LOT of pubs in the road into York.


----------



## Karl102 (Apr 28, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			Revolving dance floor in York. Say no more.

The only pub crawl in History that didn’t even make it into the City centre. There are a LOT of pubs in the road into York.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't we? 
I thought we did.... 
Stopping in the middle of a roundabout the following morning for 🤢🤢

Aberdovey - caravan gate (although didn't involve me) 
Brown sauce gate 🤣😂


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 28, 2020)

Karl102 said:



			Didn't we?
I thought we did....
Stopping in the middle of a roundabout the following morning for 🤢🤢

Aberdovey - caravan gate (although didn't involve me)
Brown sauce gate 🤣😂
		
Click to expand...

Aberdovey was amazing. Now that I think about it. I’ve not had a bad golf trip yet. Plenty of quality golf courses, great people and far too much booze. 

Iirc about York, we got to the Stone Roses bar on the outskirts of the city centre then turned back and went to that dodgy club.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 28, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Going for a curry with Kraxx, Khamelion and Ade on one of the H4H days. We'd finished the meal when Kraxx decided he needed the boy's room. We hid whilst he was in there. The look on his face when he came out of the boy's room, thinking we'd left him with the bill. Priceless!
		
Click to expand...

The curry was in Guildford, can't remember which H4H it was.  think I can remember who was to blame for it as well...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 28, 2020)

First Kent meet in the King's Head; Pieman, LP, Blundell & a few others, with Blundell getting more and more bladdered, and more & more effusive about The Grove as he did.  You had to be there, but he was priceless.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 28, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			First Kent meet in the King's Head; Pieman, LP, Blundell & a few others, with Blundell getting more and more bladdered, and more & more effusive about The Grove as he did.  You had to be there, but he was priceless. 

Click to expand...

Yep remember that night well 😂

#dollygate


----------



## Crow (Apr 28, 2020)

One that actually happened on a golf course rather than in the pub; Timgolfy's tee shot on the first at Beau Desert.

Should you happen to read this Tim, please consider rejoining the forum.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 28, 2020)

Imurg said:



View attachment 30304

Click to expand...

Stu was sat on my left, still a bit deaf in that ear 😂😂


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 28, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			The Ping play your best weekend at Gainsborough. Sunday afternoon, watching Miracle at Medinah with some amazing people. Drinking the bar dry, then stumbling home at about 2am. The alarm at 6am was a bit unwelcome 😂
		
Click to expand...

Was it the following day you had that “problem” with the par 3 over the lake? Was it 2 balls went for a swim?  😂😂


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 28, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Was it the following day you had that “problem” with the par 3 over the lake? Was it 2 balls went for a swim?  😂😂
		
Click to expand...

It was, yes. And despite taking a 7 on the Par 3 17th, I still only lost overall by 1 stinking shot 😂😂😂


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 28, 2020)

Making par at Centurion, I hit three duck hooks in a row and Rick found my ball each time so I could chip on and hole out.

THAT 6 iron on the last at Blackmoor.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 28, 2020)

According To Rich I’m the only forummer to hit the 18th fairway off the 1st and the 1st fairway off the 18th in the same day 😂


----------



## richart (Apr 28, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Stu was sat on my left, still a bit deaf in that ear 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

I sat opposite Stu that night. Also sat next to Mike H but couldn’t hear a word he said for some reason.

So many memories of forum meets. Will have to have a think of a few I can put in print.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 28, 2020)

Not really a funny memory but liverpool Phil being dry humped at last year's Tandridge meet  before being taken to hospital


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 28, 2020)

Richart's 'holed' 2nd shot on the 18th at Hayling and the immediate celebration with Smiffy that followed only for the ball to appear again a couple of seconds later from behind the very slight mound 😂


----------



## Imurg (Apr 28, 2020)

Norrin Radd said:



			Not really a funny memory but liverpool Phil being dry humped at last year's Tandridge meet  before being taken to hospital
		
Click to expand...

I was about to say we shouldn't bring that up but that was the point of the whole exercise


----------



## PieMan (Apr 28, 2020)

Drive up to Woodhall Spa for possibly the first Old Farts Whippersnappers match with Murph and JustOne - haven't laughed so much in my life! 😂

Kent meet as others have already mentioned! 😂

Birthday knock with Rick and Murph at West Herts, few quiet drinks after then turned into a huge session at the pub with a load of my mates watching an England game. The three of us still in our golf gear (me still wearing my golf shoes), and the night ending with a few games of darts which Rick ended up winning........and him then doing a lap of honour in the pub stripping.......... fortunately he only succeeded in removing his shirt as he couldn't get his base layer over his head! Was like watching Houdini trying to remove a straightjacket!!! 😂😂

I woke up in bed the next morning with the most horrendous hangover.......still in golf gear......including shoes!! 😭


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 28, 2020)

Imurg said:



View attachment 30304

Click to expand...

I look like C3PO in the background.


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 28, 2020)

Too many really, had some great laughs and nights on the sauce (aswell as some mediocre golf) with folk off here....


- Cartwheel Inn
- Inverness trip as a whole 
- Aberdovey weekend, weather was horrendous but what a laugh 
- H4H trips and nights on the sauce 
- Hosting RickG for a weekend of golf and carnage in the boozers 
- 72 hole challenge over different courses raising about £3.5k for charity


----------



## PNWokingham (Apr 28, 2020)

so many! All the H4H, Kent trips, loads of ad hoc mini meets with forumers. Woodhall with Rick, Phil and Rich the week before he died - we had such a laugh! 

On course - 3 stand out - 1. holing out on h4h on the bank near the poro shop at Blackmoor 18th when the gallery were baiting for blood and thought i could not even stay onthe green! 2. 2nd 18 of the day with Rick at Centurion - first hole, I nailed a drive and left with 200. 4 iron out and nobbed it 45 degrees left and into the 3 foot high ferns, nobbed in 30 yards forward still in ferns and 130 from green and a few conifers in the way - got through the lot and landed greenside bunker, with an up and down for par and the hole - the look on Rick's face was priceless!! 3. Giving Rich and Smiffy a dog licence at Blackmoor with THL!


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 28, 2020)

2 fav meets for me have been the recent one to Sunningdale and Liverpool last year. Turnberry was awesome too, but heck of a drive on my tod.

Both Probably the best 2 nights out too. Drinking the pub dry of bee sting, including a certain member sneaking a few bit ties back to his room. Then walking back 3 miles via a McDonalds to our hotel when a thunder storm of epic proportions and ensuing downpour soaked us!
Liverpool a much smaller crowd, but nice to comfortably be one of the quieter ones.
Thinking I’d miss the tee time, only to not even be last there.....


----------



## gregbwfc (Apr 28, 2020)

Enjoyed every one, played some great courses and had some right laughs with great folk.
Inverness trip was probably my favourite for the golf.
Mottram Hall for Masters Sunday was a night to remember - for some it didn't actually end.


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 28, 2020)

gregbwfc said:



			Enjoyed every one, played some great courses and had some right laughs with great folk.
Inverness trip was probably my favourite for the golf.
Mottram Hall for Masters Sunday was a night to remember - for some it didn't actually end.

Click to expand...

😂😂 Jeez I didn’t even mention that

The round from LB after zero sleep is one of the most impressive I’ve ever seen!!! 👏🏻


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 28, 2020)

Hillside with Rick, Upsidedown and Pokerjoke… and lets not forget Pauldj's appreciation of seeing Kenny Dalgliesh. OMG was he drooling! And the ribbing that Rick took for once again being in Homer's back pocket.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 28, 2020)

I must admit, I’m  so proud of the fact most best memories are from the boozer and very little golf 😂😂😂


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 28, 2020)

Loads of good times and great nights out over the years.
Inverness trip on the whole.. Nights in Playing pool in the Kitchen.
The legendary Cartwheel Inn in Blairgowrie, karaoke kings.
The revolving dancefloor in York.
Aberdovey Trip.
The pub in Fleet after H4H at North Hants, Drunk..Very Very Drunk..
Plus loads of others.. too many to mention 🍻


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 28, 2020)

Sounds like a lot of you have been in Popworld in York.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 28, 2020)

Badger "parking" his trolley on the 10th at RCP.   Not sure if it was a defective handbrake or a defective operator...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 28, 2020)

And a certain forummer being presented with his own ball over dinner at RCP having planted it on the clubhouse balcony off the first tee.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 28, 2020)

NWJocko said:



			😂😂 Jeez I didn’t even mention that

The round from LB after zero sleep is one of the most impressive I’ve ever seen!!! 👏🏻
		
Click to expand...

7pm to 6pm drinking, full English then 29 points.

Some lightweights like Stu C, didnt even play the 2nd round, pah!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 28, 2020)

A nice night in on the Inverness trip, beer, pool table and a pool.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 28, 2020)

So many memories 
Winning my first ever forum meet at Royal Ascot and meeting new friends in the process.
All the HFH meets especially when we visited Tedworth house where they rehouse our armed forces injured or effected by war.
A real eye opener.
As we always mention our round at Hillside with Rick just a great day on a golf course that will never be beaten.
Meeting James(just one) somewhere for a lesson a true gent.
Our night out in Woodall with Madadey in the conservative club.
All the trips I’ve made to other members courses always so well treated and made very welcome.
The Fleet curry was a great night.
Good times


----------



## rosecott (Apr 28, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Hillside with Rick, Upsidedown and Pokerjoke… and lets not forget Pauldj's appreciation of seeing Kenny Dalgliesh. OMG was he drooling! And the ribbing that Rick took for once again being in Homer's back pocket.
		
Click to expand...

Don't forget Alan Hansen as well.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 28, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Hillside with Rick, Upsidedown and Pokerjoke… and lets not forget Pauldj's appreciation of seeing Kenny Dalgliesh. OMG was he drooling! And the ribbing that Rick took for once again being in Homer's back pocket.
		
Click to expand...

Ha Ha, in your dreams, the funniest part was Hansen asking Val(I think) if he wanted a photo with him and being told no thanks.

Aberdeen/Trump Tour night out in Aberdeen on the saturday followed by a few beers on the sunday in the Carnoustie Hotel with Rick until the early hours.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 28, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Ha Ha, in your dreams, the funniest part was Hansen asking Val(I think) if he wanted a photo with him and being told no thanks.

Aberdeen/Trump Tour night out in Aberdeen on the saturday followed by a few beers on the sunday in the Carnoustie Hotel with Rick until the early hours.
		
Click to expand...

No that was me
I asked him for a photo and he said no until I mentioned how good he was on MOTD 
So I got my photo


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 28, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Ha Ha, in your dreams, the funniest part was Hansen asking Val(I think) if he wanted a photo with him and being told no thanks.

Aberdeen/Trump Tour night out in Aberdeen on the saturday followed by a few beers on the sunday in the Carnoustie Hotel with Rick until the early hours.
		
Click to expand...

Yes ur right sorry it was Val who said no.
He said no to me 
Crossed wires


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 29, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Come on Fishy tell the story and make sure it’s accurate 😁
		
Click to expand...

As Robin seems reluctant to respond, I'll give my version of events...........

Playing on the Marquess course at Woburn, we had decided to hold a yellow ball competition.
Looking at the scorecard, and checking handicaps, it was decided that Fish would take the yellow going down the 1st, as this meant he would be receiving shots on the 5 holes he would be in possession of the ball. Common sense...........and our teams confidence was high with Fish's twin statements of "I am playing well at the moment" and also that the 1st hole "suited his baby draw".
Up steps Fishy, took a couple of immaculate practice swings and then lunged at the ball. Where it went, nobody knows. None of his playing partners saw it, neither did the starter.
We spent the full 5 minutes looking for it, to no avail. All the time Robin was getting more and more wound up, complaining that he couldn't believe how none of the four of us had seen where it had gone.
In retrospect, it doesn't seem that funny, but at the time I was pissing myself, and this was despite the fact that we were now out of the yellow ball competition with only one of our team members having actually "touched" the ball.

Another great moment, which again involved Robin, was when we were playing at Blackmoor.
My fourball were walking down the long par 3 15th when we spotted Robin in the middle of the 14th fairway. He had obviously hit a decent drive and was waiting for the green to clear to play his approach. While we were waking down, we watched him take half a dozen (if not more) practice swings, and we were level with him by the time he was able to play. We stood and watched, and he took the biggest divot I have seen in my life. You could almost hear the moles screaming. The divot (which must have weighed a good few lbs), went 50 yards, his ball no more than 10. He just stood there looking up at the sky, when I made what I thought was a very innocent remark..... "nice drive though Robin". His scream of "F*ck off" told me that he had taken it the wrong way.........


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 29, 2020)

Two more that always make me laugh when I think about them.
Gainsborough GC. Preet (LIG) had played two immaculate shots to get on one of the par 5's in two. He was soooo chuffed, walked up to the green proper pumped up. Eventually stood over his 20 foot putt and 3 minutes later walked off with a 5 putt 7!!

And ChrisD (again at Blackmoor) where I was partnering him in a match. He got on the notoriously difficult par 4 10th in 2. I had made a mess of the hole and with my partner safely on the green picked up my ball for what would have been a guaranteed 6, thinking he had a good chance of making 4, 5 at worst. He proceeded to 5 putt and blob the hole...... it was funny. We all laughed except him. He didn't think it was amusing. Never did have a sense of humour that bloke....


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 29, 2020)

Have had some great times courtesy of meeting some truly great people on this forum.

Managed to play so many top courses with people who I now consider friends.

I have played probably over 40 top 100 courses with @Captainron my taxi driver and we have more to do once his wife lets him out of the naughty cupboard 

Nights out after the golf have been tremendous, I have puked in so many parts of the country after a night out not even trying to match Stu and Bluewolf.

Aberdovey was a great weekend, brown sauce Dave was a shock to see how they have a cup of tea in the North West 

Mottram Hall was another top weekend.

so many H4H events have been top notch with mega hangovers afterwards, the walk up the 3rd hole at Coombe Hill whilst been under the weather wasnt good at all.

Best night out for me still is the night out we had in Portrush, Dan was truly slaughtered, Cameron was also gone and we only had to get up 4 hrs later to go and play 36 holes at Ballyliffin.

And long may it continue


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 29, 2020)

I think my best “golfing” memory has to be the “grudge” match between Scouser and myself. 

18 holes of the flukiest golf you’ll ever see from the lovely Lymm GC. Live coverage on this forum from our very own Louise.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 29, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			I think my best “golfing” memory has to be the “grudge” match between Scouser and myself.

18 holes of the flukiest golf you’ll ever see from the lovely Lymm GC. Live coverage on this forum from our very own Louise.
		
Click to expand...

I loved them matches.

Shame they have ended


----------



## DRW (Apr 29, 2020)

By far the best memory of anything to do with the forum, was Staceys after dinner story at Hankley H4H. Such a moving story, a worthy charitable cause and has pushed me onto other things.

Will stay with me, until I die.


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 29, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I loved them matches.

Shame they have ended 

Click to expand...

Good shout. Time for a new grudge match. Any suggestions for the protagonists?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 29, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			Good shout. Time for a new grudge match. Any suggestions for the protagonists?
		
Click to expand...

Have you got any desire to take on @Stuart_C on the golf course instead of the bar.

Aberdovey brought shame on you, your family, the whole of Skem


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 29, 2020)

Talking of grudge matches, myself and Louise need to take on BiM/Slasher and Richart/Smiffy again.

The tastiest curries are those paid for by your opponents


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 29, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Have you got any desire to take on @Stuart_C on the golf course instead of the bar.

Aberdovey brought shame on you, your family, the whole of Skem 

Click to expand...

Actually laughed out loud at that. Which is unfortunate as I’m currently in a MS Teams meeting 😂

I’m not sure I can take on the scouse Seve. I was thinking about you and Birchy. Now that’s a match I’d pay to see.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 29, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			Actually laughed out loud at that. Which is unfortunate as I’m currently in a MS Teams meeting 😂

I’m not sure I can take on the scouse Seve. I was thinking about you and Birchy. Now that’s a match I’d pay to see.
		
Click to expand...

Paying to watch LQ play golf......are you mad??🤣🤣


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 29, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Paying to watch LQ play golf......are you mad??🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

No, paying to watch Birchy and Glyn attempting to play golf whilst indulging in some of the worst Bantz imaginable!!!


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 29, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			As Robin seems reluctant to respond, I'll give my version of events...........

Playing on the Marquess course at Woburn, we had decided to hold a yellow ball competition.
Looking at the scorecard, and checking handicaps, it was decided that Fish would take the yellow going down the 1st, as this meant he would be receiving shots on the 5 holes he would be in possession of the ball. Common sense...........and our teams confidence was high with Fish's twin statements of "I am playing well at the moment" and also that the 1st hole "suited his baby draw".
Up steps Fishy, took a couple of immaculate practice swings and then lunged at the ball. Where it went, nobody knows. None of his playing partners saw it, neither did the starter.
We spent the full 5 minutes looking for it, to no avail. All the time Robin was getting more and more wound up, complaining that he couldn't believe how none of the four of us had seen where it had gone.
In retrospect, it doesn't seem that funny, but at the time I was pissing myself, and this was despite the fact that we were now out of the yellow ball competition with only one of our team members having actually "touched" the ball.

Another great moment, which again involved Robin, was when we were playing at Blackmoor.
My fourball were walking down the long par 3 15th when we spotted Robin in the middle of the 14th fairway. He had obviously hit a decent drive and was waiting for the green to clear to play his approach. While we were waking down, we watched him take half a dozen (if not more) practice swings, and we were level with him by the time he was able to play. We stood and watched, and he took the biggest divot I have seen in my life. You could almost hear the moles screaming. The divot (which must have weighed a good few lbs), went 50 yards, his ball no more than 10. He just stood there looking up at the sky, when I made what I thought was a very innocent remark..... "nice drive though Robin". His scream of "F*ck off" told me that he had taken it the wrong way.........

Click to expand...

Haha brilliant.......Nothing like Fishy talking his game up🤣🤣🤣🤣 #YOTF #babydraw


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 29, 2020)

Fish said:



			Blackmoor 2012, but I don’t like to talk about it 😏
		
Click to expand...

How’s your handicap come on since that little victory 😛😛😛

Since then we have year of the fishy but not much has been mentioned 

2013
2014
2015
2016
2017
2018
2019

Is this the year 😎


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 29, 2020)

drive4show said:



			Talking of grudge matches, myself and Louise need to take on *BiM/Slasher* and Richart/Smiffy again.

The tastiest curries are those paid for by your opponents  

Click to expand...

Don't remember us paying for the curry on the result of that one; possibly the only time in history that Slasher holed out on the 18th with the same ball he teed off with on the 1st. 

Love a rematch when the storm is over.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 29, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			No, paying to watch Birchy and Glyn attempting to play golf whilst indulging in some of the worst Bantz imaginable!!!
		
Click to expand...

Oh it’s so one sided these days. 

Even Aberdovey I beat him 4&3. It’s hard for the little dwarf to stand up to the plate and challenge me 🤣


----------



## gregbwfc (Apr 29, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			I must admit, I’m  so proud of the fact most best memories are from the boozer and very little golf 😂😂😂
		
Click to expand...

The golf is just an excuse to play silly buggers afterwards mate 👍


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 29, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Have had some great times courtesy of meeting some truly great people on this forum.

Managed to play so many top courses with people who I now consider friends.

I have played probably over 40 top 100 courses with @Captainron my taxi driver and we have more to do *once his wife lets him out of the naughty cupboard*

Nights out after the golf have been tremendous, I have puked in so many parts of the country after a night out not even trying to match Stu and Bluewolf.

Aberdovey was a great weekend, brown sauce Dave was a shock to see how they have a cup of tea in the North West 

Mottram Hall was another top weekend.

so many H4H events have been top notch with mega hangovers afterwards, the walk up the 3rd hole at Coombe Hill whilst been under the weather wasnt good at all.

Best night out for me still is the night out we had in Portrush, Dan was truly slaughtered, Cameron was also gone and we only had to get up 4 hrs later to go and play 36 holes at Ballyliffin.

And long may it continue 

Click to expand...

That's not a cupboard Glyn, it's a barn if Cam fits in it


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 29, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Don't remember us paying for the curry on the result of that one; possibly the only time in history that Slasher holed out on the 18th with the same ball he teed off with on the 1st. 

Love a rematch when the storm is over.
		
Click to expand...

You're right Rich, we didn't have a curry on that occasion (thank God  ) but Messrs Hart and Smith were out of pocket at Hayling


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 29, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Oh it’s so one sided these days.

Even Aberdovey I beat him 4&3. It’s hard for the little dwarf to stand up to the plate and challenge me 🤣
		
Click to expand...

I think hes stood up to many plates over the years, albeit on tip-toes.


----------



## richart (Apr 29, 2020)

drive4show said:



			Richart's 'holed' 2nd shot on the 18th at Hayling and the immediate celebration with Smiffy that followed only for the ball to appear again a couple of seconds later from behind the very slight mound 😂
		
Click to expand...

We need a dislike button on this forum.


----------



## richart (Apr 29, 2020)

drive4show said:



			You're right Rich, we didn't have a curry on that occasion (thank God  ) but Messrs Hart and Smith were out of pocket at Hayling 

Click to expand...

 My birdie at 18 at Blackmoor saved us another curry. That wiped the smile of your two faces. Seem to remember we lost to Andy on the last at Hayling after you refused to take your shots. I did warn you if we lost on the 18th.

Thinking about it I don't know why I play with you.

What about the eye patches at Broadstone.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 29, 2020)

richart said:



			My birdie at 18 at Blackmoor saved us another curry. That wiped the smile of your two faces. Seem to remember we lost to Andy on the last at Hayling after you refused to take your shots. I did warn you if we lost on the 18th.

*Thinking about it I don't know why I play with you*.

What about the eye patches at Broadstone.

Click to expand...

You're not the only one


----------



## richart (Apr 29, 2020)

Playing Woodhall Spa, Hotchkin, with Rick, Slasher and Liverpoolphil. Every time LP went in a bunker Slasher was posting photos. Little girlie giggles every time he did it. Smile wiped off his face when he went in the bunker on the par five on the front nine and took 13 to get out. Only found his embedded ball at one point by looking at the film Rick was taking. Slasher holes out for a 19, net 18, but not quite good enough for a half.


----------



## Fish (Apr 29, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			How’s your handicap come on since that little victory 😛😛😛

Since then we have year of the fishy but not much has been mentioned

2013
2014
2015
2016
2017
2018
2019

Is this the year 😎
		
Click to expand...

Down 7 shots since then 😜

This was/is still going to be the year 😎

#YOTF lll 🏌🏿‍♂️


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 29, 2020)

richart said:



			What about the eye patches at Broadstone.

Click to expand...

To even it up a bit for Billy Whizz.....


----------



## fundy (Apr 29, 2020)

Reading the above makes you realise how much good has come from the forum despite all of the bickering on it 

Loads of the great memories seem to include Rick on a night out, theres a surprise! Night in MK before Woburn certainly one of those for me! Like others met plenty of great blokes that I wouldnt have met and played golf on some great courses with over the years and hopefully more to come


----------



## fundy (Apr 29, 2020)

Fish said:



			Down 7 shots since then 😜

This was/is still going to be the year 😎

#YOTF lll 🏌🏿‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

every year is YOTF, its just the roman numerals that change


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 29, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			To even it up a bit for Billy Whizz.....
View attachment 30314

Click to expand...

I had completely forgotten about that!!  Slasher's first game back after his accident??


----------



## Captainron (Apr 29, 2020)

fundy said:



			every year is YOTF, its just the roman numerals that change 

Click to expand...

like a spurs fan thinking they will win something.....


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 29, 2020)

I'll never forget one of the Gainsborough trips I organised. James (Justone) had made up a load of cigarettes before one of the rounds, and somebody, I think it was Cameron, had secretly inserted an exploding joke thing in one of them. With every cigarette that James lit up, you could sense us stifling our childish giggles in anticipation of it going off 😁😁😁😁😁
I think it finally did on the 16th hole. 
How he laughed 😳😳😳😳


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 29, 2020)

I'm sitting here still laughing my head off thinking about James's exploding fag lol!!! That sums up my sense of humour more than anything else I think 
😅😅😅😅😅😅😅😅😅😅


----------



## rosecott (Apr 29, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			I'll never forget one of the Gainsborough trips I organised. James (Justone) had made up a load of cigarettes before one of the rounds, and somebody, I think it was Cameron, had secretly inserted an exploding joke thing in one of them. With every cigarette that James lit up, you could sense us stifling our childish giggles in anticipation of it going off 😁😁😁😁😁
I think it finally did on the 16th hole.
How he laughed 😳😳😳😳
		
Click to expand...

Remember it well. We are booked for the annual Gainsborough shindig again at the beginning of August, but I fear it's looking unlikely to happen.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 29, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			As Robin seems reluctant to respond, I'll give my version of events...........

Playing on the Marquess course at Woburn, we had decided to hold a yellow ball competition.
Looking at the scorecard, and checking handicaps, it was decided that Fish would take the yellow going down the 1st, as this meant he would be receiving shots on the 5 holes he would be in possession of the ball. Common sense...........and our teams confidence was high with Fish's twin statements of "I am playing well at the moment" and also that the 1st hole "suited his baby draw".
Up steps Fishy, took a couple of immaculate practice swings and then lunged at the ball. Where it went, nobody knows. None of his playing partners saw it, neither did the starter.
We spent the full 5 minutes looking for it, to no avail. All the time Robin was getting more and more wound up, complaining that he couldn't believe how none of the four of us had seen where it had gone.
In retrospect, it doesn't seem that funny, but at the time I was pissing myself, and this was despite the fact that we were now out of the yellow ball competition with only one of our team members having actually "touched" the ball.

Another great moment, which again involved Robin, was when we were playing at Blackmoor.
My fourball were walking down the long par 3 15th when we spotted Robin in the middle of the 14th fairway. He had obviously hit a decent drive and was waiting for the green to clear to play his approach. While we were waking down, we watched him take half a dozen (if not more) practice swings, and we were level with him by the time he was able to play. We stood and watched, and he took the biggest divot I have seen in my life. You could almost hear the moles screaming. The divot (which must have weighed a good few lbs), went 50 yards, his ball no more than 10. He just stood there looking up at the sky, when I made what I thought was a very innocent remark..... "nice drive though Robin". His scream of "F*ck off" told me that he had taken it the wrong way.........

Click to expand...




Smiffy said:



			Two more that always make me laugh when I think about them.
Gainsborough GC. Preet (LIG) had played two immaculate shots to get on one of the par 5's in two. He was soooo chuffed, walked up to the green proper pumped up. Eventually stood over his 20 foot putt and 3 minutes later walked off with a 5 putt 7!!

And ChrisD (again at Blackmoor) where I was partnering him in a match. He got on the notoriously difficult par 4 10th in 2. I had made a mess of the hole and with my partner safely on the green picked up my ball for what would have been a guaranteed 6, thinking he had a good chance of making 4, 5 at worst. He proceeded to 5 putt and blob the hole...... it was funny. We all laughed except him. He didn't think it was amusing. Ne
Never did have a sense of humour that bloke....

Click to expand...

1st story - Funny, I was in the group in front of your group for the Woburn meet and I think you were still ribbing Fish more than halfway round the course

2nd story - it wasnt funny!  😖😖..... and the 2nd shot to get on the green was a stunner. Add to that, when we walked to the next hole Liverpoolphil was behind me taking the proverbial, I had my driver out and jabbed it back and probably hit the best ball I'd done since the shot that put me on the 10th 🤣🤣


----------



## richart (Apr 29, 2020)

chrisd said:



			1st story - Funny, I was in the group in front of your group for the Woburn meet and I think you were still ribbing Fish more than halfway round the course

2nd story - it wasnt funny!  😖😖..... and the 2nd shot to get on the green was a stunner. Add to that, when we walked to the next hole Liverpoolphil was behind me taking the proverbial, I had my driver out and jabbed it back and probably hit the best ball I'd done since the shot that put me on the 10th 🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

 That was a poor attack on my partner. Couldn't you have done it harder.


----------



## ADB (Apr 29, 2020)

I was in the group that Homer, some would say maliciously, drove into on the 17th green at Camberley.....how KNOB got written on his golf ball in green sharpie i cannot recall


----------



## User20205 (Apr 29, 2020)

ADB said:



			I was in the group that Homer, some would say maliciously, drove into on the 17th green at Camberley.....how KNOB got written on his golf ball in green sharpie i cannot recall 

Click to expand...

Yep Chris was well out of order!!! From memory it was his second shot, to a green with people still putting out on😱😱😱 finished 3 feet away, great shot. Shame he missed the putt 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Captainron (Apr 29, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			I'll never forget one of the Gainsborough trips I organised. James (Justone) had made up a load of cigarettes before one of the rounds, and somebody, I think it was Cameron, had secretly inserted an exploding joke thing in one of them. With every cigarette that James lit up, you could sense us stifling our childish giggles in anticipation of it going off 😁😁😁😁😁
I think it finally did on the 16th hole. 
How he laughed 😳😳😳😳
		
Click to expand...

He was a shaking mess...


----------



## Captainron (Apr 29, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			I'm sitting here still laughing my head off thinking about James's exploding fag lol!!! That sums up my sense of humour more than anything else I think 
😅😅😅😅😅😅😅😅😅😅
		
Click to expand...

I had rigged about 5 of them and he was not a happy man. I think he almost gave up smoking for the rest of the trip....


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 29, 2020)

therod said:



			Yep Chris was well out of order!!! From memory it was his second shot, to a green with people still putting out on😱😱😱 finished 3 feet away, great shot. Shame he missed the putt 🤣🤣🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

Funny how you're in so quick to point the finger...   Methinks you doth protest too much 

Anyway, I'm sorry but I have to defend Chris from this scurrilous attack on his good name. 

 It couldn't be him, he can't spell KNOB.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 29, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Funny how you're in so quick to point the finger...   Methinks you doth protest too much 

Anyway, I'm sorry but I have to defend Chris from this scurrilous attack on his good name. 

It couldn't be him, he can't spell KNOB. 

Click to expand...

"Good name?!" If he was called Fred or George he'd have a good name, but Chris is so yesterday, so common.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 29, 2020)

Not guilty Your Honour - my golf bag would never be sullied with a "green Sharpie" and I was in shock at how close to killing me was Homer's ball.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 29, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			"Good name?!" If he was called Fred or George he'd have a good name, but Chris is so yesterday, so common.

Click to expand...

Seems that the only gentleman on this forum is BlueinMunich 😀😀


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 29, 2020)

As mentioned before the KoK finals day at Hillside is my top memory.
Had never met Hobbit , Pokerjoke or RickG  but by the second hole felt we'd been life time buddies, golf was in and out but the banter and pranking was non stop and had us stitches at times. Rick coined a new phrase when another putt failed to drop " didn't read enough turnage "
Been lucky to play with Pokerjoke since and hope to again one day and hope to catch with Hobbit when we retire


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 30, 2020)

Captainron said:



			I had rigged about 5 of them and he was not a happy man. I think he almost gave up smoking for the rest of the trip....
		
Click to expand...

This was him back in the clubhouse


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 30, 2020)

HNSP 👍


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 30, 2020)

chrisd said:



			Seems that the only gentleman on this forum is BlueinMunich 😀😀
		
Click to expand...

If  that's true this place really is in trouble.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 30, 2020)

Gentlemen 
Don’t even think about going there


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 30, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			If  that's true this place really is in trouble. 

Click to expand...

To be fair Richard, the bar is set pretty low.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 30, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			To be fair Richard, the bar is set pretty low.
		
Click to expand...

There's  a bar..?
And not the one with the booze behind it either...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 30, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			To be fair Richard, the bar is set pretty low.
		
Click to expand...

I suppose a backhanded compliment is still a compliment...


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 30, 2020)

Imurg said:



			There's  a bar..?
And not the one with the booze behind it either...
		
Click to expand...

Its low enough for Hobbits's to reach.... but, your round


----------



## Imurg (Apr 30, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Its low enough for Hobbits's to reach.... but, your round

Click to expand...

I resemble that remark..!


----------



## JustOne (Apr 30, 2020)

Just one of many brilliant times - but this one was very special

[many many thanks to Bobmac for immortalising this event]


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 30, 2020)

Excellent post James, not seen that video before


----------



## chrisd (Apr 30, 2020)

drive4show said:



			Excellent post James, not seen that video before 

Click to expand...

First time for me too. Lots of great forum stalwarts on there, enjoyed that thanks James


----------



## Imurg (Apr 30, 2020)

chrisd said:



			First time for me too. Lots of great forum stalwarts on there, enjoyed that thanks James
		
Click to expand...

Worrying how young Gary looks...


----------



## chrisd (Apr 30, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Worrying how young Gary looks...

Click to expand...

Even Leftie looks young 😖😖


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 30, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Worrying how young Gary looks...

Click to expand...

He doesnt look that young anymore


----------



## Imurg (Apr 30, 2020)

chrisd said:



			Even Leftie looks young 😖😖
		
Click to expand...

Has he ever looked young..?


----------



## richart (Apr 30, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Has he ever looked young..?
		
Click to expand...

Not in our life times.


----------



## Leftie (Apr 30, 2020)

Imurg said:



			I resemble that remark..!
		
Click to expand...

Ditto


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 30, 2020)

Wow, that brought back some memories. Cheers James.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 30, 2020)

Nasher losing 19 balls around Cooden one meeting..  and it wasn't even windy 😆😆😆😆😆😆😆


----------



## Leftie (Apr 30, 2020)

Lydd.


And then Lydd again.

For the cost of a decent full English, you got a free round of golf included ...


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 30, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			Nasher losing 19 balls around Cooden one meeting..  and it wasn't even windy 😆😆😆😆😆😆😆
		
Click to expand...

Any truth in the rumour that 1 of them was on the putting green?


----------



## PieMan (Apr 30, 2020)

drive4show said:



			Any truth in the rumour that 1 of them was on the putting green? 

Click to expand...

Only man I know to take a provisional practice putt.........!! 😉😂😂


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 30, 2020)

I've only ever played with two forum members. Played with Golfmad and Lump (on separate occasions) at Dunston Hall near Norwich. Thoroughly enjoyable round on each occasion and good company. I'm hoping that at some point my back problems will be fixed enough for me to pick up my rackets again and meet some more of you. 

P.S. As an aside, every time I see this thread I think that the title is "Best Forum Members", which is a whole different type of thread and one that could keep the mods busy for days.


----------



## virtuocity (May 1, 2020)

Been to a few great days.  Organising King of Kings was a nightmare but it was great that everyone enjoyed themselves. 

A big meet (flats vs hotel) at Gainsborough was  enjoyed by all.  

I’ve been to the past 3 old farts vs whippersnappers events and I’m gutted not to be going this year- it’s something I look forward to every year.  

I’ve played probably 10x more golf courses than I ever would thanks to forum members and made some good pals along the way.  

Beyond that, I have never played a round with a forumer who I’d not play with again. They may feel differently 😆


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 1, 2020)

virtuocity said:



			Been to a few great days.  Organising King of Kings was a nightmare but it was great that everyone enjoyed themselves.
		
Click to expand...

And hats off to you for organising that event.

A logistical nightmare

Should we do it again next year


----------



## Kellfire (May 1, 2020)

virtuocity said:



			Been to a few great days.  Organising King of Kings was a nightmare but it was great that everyone enjoyed themselves.

A big meet (flats vs hotel) at Gainsborough was  enjoyed by all. 

I’ve been to the past 3 old farts vs whippersnappers events and I’m gutted not to be going this year- it’s something I look forward to every year. 

I’ve played probably 10x more golf courses than I ever would thanks to forum members and made some good pals along the way. 

Beyond that, I have never played a round with a forumer who I’d not play with again. They may feel differently 😆
		
Click to expand...

If I remember right, and I can’t even remember where the meet was (possibly the Ping day at Gainsborough), I have never seen someone go through as intense a warm up routine as you did before a round. Could have my forum members totally confused though!


----------



## Fish (May 1, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			If I remember right, and I can’t even remember where the meet was (possibly the Ping day at Gainsborough), I have never seen someone go through as intense a warm up routine as you did before a round. Could have my forum members totally confused though!
		
Click to expand...

I’ve got him on video doing a very unique warm up at Forest Pines 😳


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 1, 2020)

virtuocity said:



			Been to a few great days.  Organising King of Kings was a nightmare but it was great that everyone enjoyed themselves.
		
Click to expand...

Loved the KoK final and thanks so much for everything you did. Great set of forum members, great course, great day


----------



## williamalex1 (May 1, 2020)

Forrest Pines  Old Farts v Whippersnappers a few years ago.


----------



## virtuocity (May 1, 2020)

Fish said:



			I’ve got him on video doing a very unique warm up at Forest Pines 😳
		
Click to expand...

My post-bevvy movement routine!! Try to keep it off public sites due to the nature of my job but PM Fishy for some sexy moves


----------



## JustOne (May 1, 2020)

Fish said:



			I’ve got him on video doing a very unique warm up at Forest Pines 😳
		
Click to expand...

We're probably gonna need to see that Robin


----------

